# pkg: Unable to drop privileges: No error: 0



## unitrunker (Mar 20, 2021)

I get the above error message for pkg audit and pkg upgrade.

Searched /usr/src for the code that produces this error message and came up empty.


----------



## T-Daemon (Mar 21, 2021)

unitrunker said:


> Searched /usr/src for the code that produces this error message and came up empty.


You won't find it in /usr/src but in the source code of port ports-mgmt/pkg, pkg being a third party application:

pkg/src/utils.c 









						pkg/utils.c at 7b940ccda225a46dc6516cdd6a8067eb8f1f599c · freebsd/pkg
					

Package management tool for FreeBSD. Help at #pkg on Libera Chat or pkg@FreeBSD.org - pkg/utils.c at 7b940ccda225a46dc6516cdd6a8067eb8f1f599c · freebsd/pkg




					github.com


----------



## T-Daemon (Mar 21, 2021)

I don't know if the  problem described in the following thread has a similar background to your situation, nevertheless maybe it's of some use  where to look:









						Solved - pkg-static: Unable to drop privileges
					

Hi, after upgrading from FreeBSD 12.2 to 12.2-p2 from source, I messed up the mergemaster -Ui part, removing my user and all users created by ports installation like avahi, dbus, hal, polkit, etc. Since those are needed for a lot of stuff like running a window manager I'm stuck with the tty for...




					forums.freebsd.org


----------



## unitrunker (Mar 22, 2021)

Thanks T-Daemon. I'll look under /usr/ports instead.


----------

